
Don't Be Afraid of Special Cases - nickb
http://prog21.dadgum.com/27.html
======
dill_day
"...ugly is when a program displays "1 files deleted" (or even "1 file(s)
deleted")..."

This bugs me sometimes also... or when a timer is counting down - I know it's
small but it just seems lazy to leave off the half-line or whatever it takes
to conditionally add the "s" when != 1

~~~
mullr
That bugs me too, but I write it anyway - all my code has to be localizable,
and I'm not about to write that code for who-knows-how-many languages that I
don't know. There are usually more important things. But it still bugs me -
polish is important. :-/

~~~
modoc
Localizing that sort of things is super tricky as many languages use different
words for if there is one, versus 2, versus 3-5, versus 5+, so you really have
to localized 3 or 4 Strings, even though in English there's only two options.
I found this out the hard way.

------
xirium
Joel Spolsky covered some of this:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000027.html>

